# USGS maps



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

How many modelers here use the USGS maps as a basis for the track alignment of their layout? I was lucky enough to get an almost complete set of Pa. maps (I'm only missing 1 or 2), and since most of the RR I am modeling is in Pa., it works out well. I need to scale things down a bit, but I can align things in the same relationship as the real RR.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I doubt if anyone does. 

Scale down a little?


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have heard of a few people doing similar from time to time.

But with Google Maps, OpenStreetMap, and other free mapping tools available, there are so many options now for people that want to do this.

I like Google Maps because it is easy to quickly see both topo and satellite views, as tracks are often hidden by trees, so it is easier to get a better idea of what is going on.

















Indiana Transportation Museum Yard Link


John


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

big ed said:


> I doubt if anyone does.
> 
> *Scale down a little?*


Give the size of my room and the fact that I'm using HO scale, I can get away with about 50% for selected scenes, others a bit less. The WM viaduct will be about 5 - 6 feet long, but that's OK since it's only background scenery for my B&O RR.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

johnfl68 said:


> I have heard of a few people doing similar from time to time.
> 
> But with Google Maps, OpenStreetMap, and other free mapping tools available, there are so many options now for people that want to do this.
> 
> ...


The thing about USGS maps is the date of revisions, and sometimes you can get a map that reflects a historic alignment that no longer exists. The Google maps and others are fairly recent photos of the Surface and the topography, and as you say sometimes trees obscure the track.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

thedoc said:


> The thing about USGS maps is the date of revisions, and sometimes you can get a map that reflects a historic alignment that no longer exists. The Google maps and others are fairly recent photos of the Surface and the topography, and as you say sometimes trees obscure the track.


If you didn't know, you can download these directly from the USGS as well for free:

USGS Map Locator & Downloader

Set a marker on the place of interest, and click on the marker to see what Grid Size and Dates are available, and you can download the corresponding PDF file.

John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Would this be one of those maps?
They don't have a year on this one.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

big ed said:


> Would this be one of those maps?
> They don't have a year on this one.
> 
> View attachment 89794


That looks like a system map from the RR in question. The USGS maps cover a much smaller area and are a larger scale as well as actually being to scale. There are 2 sizes that I am familiar with the 15 minute series and the 7.5 minute series. Basically there are 4 - 7.5 minute maps in each 15 minute map, but the 15 minute maps are just a bit smaller so the scale is much bigger. I have the 7.5 minute series, which is the most detailed you can get. and the particular map I was looking at was photorevised in 1973 and photoinspected in 1977, so the data is historic in nature.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Big Ed:

They would look like this:










This is the yard in Williamsport, PA from 1965 Photorevised in 1973.

The Blue outlined box in the upper left is actually from the lower right of the whole PDF.

John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is there anyway you could attach one so I can see what your talking about?

Or maybe I will go back and click that link that is posted.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks John, I see now.
I thought he was talking about scaling down something like I posted.
That looks doable.

I will check out the link now.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

That PDF is a 11MB file, so not easy to post here.

Go look at an area you know on the USGS site, and download one of the map PDF's.

Lot's of interesting things to see.

John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have to figure out how to get the free stuff.
I can buy them, but can't figure out how to get the free downloads.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

johnfl68 said:


> If you didn't know, you can download these directly from the USGS as well for free:
> 
> USGS Map Locator & Downloader
> 
> ...


The problem is that my printer only prints 8.5 by 11 inches, while the actual maps are 17" by 23", the whole sheet is 22" by 26". So I would have to know how to divide the map into 4 sections to print the whole thing out, just a little beyond my current knowledge.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Houses are indicated by small squares, larger buildings have the actual foot print indicated.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Go to USGS Map Locator & Downloader

Search or Navigate to the place you want:









Select the "MARK POINTS" option, and click to place a marker, a red balloon marker will appear:









Click on the red balloon marker, a box will pop up with a listing of what is available:









Then scroll through the list to the one you want, and click on the file size to download that image:









This will download a ZIP file of the PDF, unzip and view the PDF:









Navigate PDF to area of interest, zoom, print, etc.:









Hope this helps!

John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, it worked.

Cool, I went back to 1900 and saw what my hometown looked like. A lot different then today.
i will have to fool around some more with this.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

thedoc said:


> The problem is that my printer only prints 8.5 by 11 inches, while the actual maps are 17" by 23", the whole sheet is 22" by 26". So I would have to know how to divide the map into 4 sections to print the whole thing out, just a little beyond my current knowledge.


It is easy.

Zoom in to the area you want to print, then click print.

Click on the "More options" Triangle and click on Current View.
You can print to "Fit" or if you happen to know what Percentage of scale works out to get to the size you need (not all maps may be the same scale, so more involved to figure out to get to your scale as needed).

If you figure out the right Percentage scale, you can also use the Poster mode for a larger area of the Current View, and it will tile the pages for you, printing only the view, and not the whole map. Then just overlap the pages and tape together.










Hope that helps!

John


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Clicking the link is your best bet. I love topo maps, and I've been using that site for years.

EDIT: Sorry -- wasn't paying attention and didn't notive there was a page 2...


----------

